# Speed Bump Issues



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok I've bought an Audi TT MK3 Black Edition (picking up March 16th) and was just wondering what they are like over the dreaded speed bumps? Anybody had any bad experiences with certain types of speed bumps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

